# Grand Tour



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone here doing the LA Wheelmen Grand Tour this Sat, 6/23?


----------



## cafemoto (Jul 21, 2006)

i'll be doing the metric double.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

cafemoto said:


> i'll be doing the metric double.


Have fun! That's a very nice route.....although I didn't like how they threw in the Latigo climb at the very beginning of the ride....


----------

